# First thought...



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Things are looking up in Ikea


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought peel em off smack it up lick it down.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

It fooled me! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I had to quickly scroll down just in case :lol:


----------

